# Eyeballin'



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

New thread - this one's called Eyeballin'
I don't know about you guys but I picture results in my head but sometimes I need to see it with my eyes to work out some of the details. Here is some of the things going on in my head...


































































What's going on in your head?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

The slot boards lookin kinda dead(slow)Those cars will bring the board back to life:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

To answer your question slotto... A whole lotta thinking!! 

Now I just need to hit the Megamillions to fund all these great ideas!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always have to see how they sit! Looking good. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a few parts laying around the shop and wanted to see what they would look like if they were all together.

stay tuned


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They look like they would go together perfectly. I would get those babies in production asap!!! Great bunch of rides there slotto. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

More cool looking stuff Slotto, really liking the blue Vette. That would look good crusing the track...Liking the red Hot Rod too. Ya giving me lots of ideas I may need to borrow...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good eye Slotto...*

Randy spotted what I spotted too. Pic 1 - Blue Vette. Very hard to dress that girl up. In stock form... blaaah. But this way it shows a huge turnaround and the most promise of the bunch ( I think ). Vast improvement lies ahead and it looks like a chassis fit might not be such a struggle. Sometimes I conjur up similar overhauls with stock Aurora bods in my mind too, but chassis issues can be frustrating. This Vette though, with the bigger wheels and lowered like this?? I'd like to see it done. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Slotto, a word about the JL '59/'60 Corvette. I'm afraid you'll never get it that low- Especially not with those size wheels. Nuther Dave built his white one pretty low, and I built my Pink one even lower, but it came with a price- I ground right thru the interior pan, and just barely left the dashboard and seat bottoms paper thin. And NOBODY can go lower without grinding thru the hood and trunk lids. This was a vibrator body that NEEDS a Vibe chassis to sit low...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh I dunno Ralph....*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> ... a word about the JL '59/'60 Corvette. NOBODY can go lower without grinding thru the hood and trunk lids.


These are Slotto's *ideas*. I wouldn't be so quick to discount his voodoo or anyone else's on this particular board. Since 2004 I have seen enough ground breaking skill demonstrated on HT to know that conventional thinking and finite limits can and will be thrashed around here. Matter of fact count on it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Slotto, a word about the JL '59/'60 Corvette. .
> *snip* This was a vibrator body that NEEDS a Vibe chassis to sit low...


I'd take that bet. 
Just depends on how much ya wanna work for it
and if you are willing to kick a hole in the side of the box!
Slotto has already PROVED that he has a bunch of boxes
that have boot shaped holes in them.
He has already inspired ME.
Diggin' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, well....I was just referring to using a Pancake Chassis, I forgot he likes to build his own chassis with other motors. My Bad...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok, well....I was just referring to using a Pancake Chassis, I forgot he likes to build his own chassis with other motors. My Bad...



Right. We build it how we WANT it to look. 
We do not have to SETTLE for what is available.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I hope that I can continue to inspire. These are all just ideas of mine that may or may not come to fruition. As you know, I will not sacrifice an idea or be forced to use a chassis out of the race box.

This is an open thread and I encourage you guys to post some of your ideas as well.
slotto


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*weird willys*

OK, this Willys body showed up in a grand lot from the Bay. I added a couple CLIX, stuck some weird tires and wheels on a JL chassis and this is what you get.
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/weird willys 08262012/





































still need to improve my skills with this camera. it is capable of much better pics.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good eye Al! That Willys looks kinda sinister sculpted like it is... The pointed hood, sloped in the front... and that evil grin by having the lower section rounded up at the sides.. It just screams for a couple clix in the front seats!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know Al, I think Bob...z and Ed may be rubbing off on ya...
It's not a bad looking Willys, maybe add a half windshield, remove that door sticker, a little more WIP rat rod sanding...Not sure what that rod is out back, fuel neck maybe? RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

The chassis that I'm working on for the Dodge Ram will fit the Johnny Lightning Cuda _and_ the Tomy Nomad. With a little messaging, it will fit the Grand National as well. As you may get the hint from this thread, I'm a BIG fan of black cars.

stay tuned


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice work slotto!:thumbsup:Whats up with the red truck in the background?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

How low can ya go!!! Looking good slotto. Keep'em coming. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Still eyeballin' that 57!!! RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

copperead, the whole story of this scratch build can be found in the Handmade Hot Rods thread. It was an acutal 1:24/5 scale model kit from back in the 60's - '70's. I built it in HO scale from sheet styrene. It's in the shop 'cause the glass fell out.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Horror can be all year round...Yeah!! Willy diggin this thread slotto...*

slotto your black car collection is looking Low, Low, Low!!

You have some very interesting chassis ideas you are pulling out of your sleeves....Nice Job!!

alpink,

Dude I'm going go, go, go MAD now untill I get a chance to Clix a car again.

Great use of Clix meets Pay - Bay Willys!! Love it!!

Bob...now you have me thinking "Rusty Willys MEETS the Clix People"...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It doesn't have to look pretty...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I don't know Al, I think Bob...z and Ed may be rubbing off on ya...
> It's not a bad looking Willys, maybe add a half windshield, remove that door sticker, a little more WIP rat rod sanding...Not sure what that rod is out back, fuel neck maybe? RM


Hilly,

I can tell by this post you are a build or two away from a Invasion of the Horror Clix slot car build...Buhahahahahahahahahahaah

Ed....We got Hilltop now...hahahahahahahahaha :hat:

I just picked up some BITS at the Comic Book store you might be able to use.

Bob...Mr. Miagy says,"SHOW NO MERCY"...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Tube Chassis & Resin Cast Body*










































stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Watch out!! Slotto's on a roll!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Watch out!! Slotto's on a roll!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YEAH! he is kicking A$$$$$$$$$!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just Wow!!! Great pics also!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree: Slotto's on a roll & great pics! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

